# Sage duo temp pro IMS basket and shower head



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been told about the IMS basket on the sage dtp

From what I've read, La Spaziale fits alright, and I've been thinking about the triple basket as my average dose is around 17g of coffee grind.

However, I've read that there are some issue with fitting into the group head and some modifications are needed. Also read somewhere that it was recommended to get the shower head that is designed for La Spaziale as well on the imsfiltri website.

Would anyone enlighten me as to what is it that needs modification regarding the basket and whether I need to buy the shower head as well?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think @joey24dirt may have done it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah man I did it. If you're handy with pliers you can do it that way, or buy a full metal lathe to do it another way haha










Basically you need to reduce the OD of the basket for it to fit.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> >>or buy a full metal lathe to do it another way haha


Anyone would think you have one for sale.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Anyone would think you have one for sale.


Hahaha erm.....


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

@joey24dirt

My orders just came in today, although I'm not too sure which is the best way to work them with pliers

Should I do it like the first picture and try to pull the rim inwards,

or like in second picture where I try to clamp down on the rim


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

TheHToad said:


> @joey24dirt
> 
> My orders just came in today, although I'm not too sure which is the best way to work them with pliers
> 
> ...


Second picture. You can wrap some tape around the plier jaws just to try protect the basket too


----------



## semperfi1776 (May 28, 2020)

can somebody provide a link to this basket or the model number?


----------

